# AMT Backup 45. Thumbs DOWN



## Racerx (Nov 26, 2007)

A while ago I sold my trusty USP compact .45 due to monetary issues. I hated not having a carry weapon, so about a week ago I picked up this little piece of work. I read alot of bad stuff about it, but I love the 45ACP and really loved the fact that this thing is so small. Plus I'm pretty good at machining/modifying things to get them to work. It was a few days before I could fire it, and when I did it would stovepipe jam about every time. About 1 in 5 times it would FTE.

I polished the feed ramp(quite beautifully, I might add), and modified the ejector to grab farther in on the rim. Fired it again, now it FTE about 1 in 10, and stovepipes about 1 in 5. But now it FTF about 1 in 15. Then I polished just about every contact point on the gun, installed a stronger recoil spring, cleaned it perfectly and lubed it properly. Now it still has all the previous problems, but it much harder to clear the jam thanks to the spring. It's as good as a single shot 45.

I've tried about 7 different types of ammo, 3 different manufactures.
I'm sure you all know this, but DON'T get one of these pistols for defense. When I buy a gun, saving my life is more important than size.

I'm getting another USPc.:smt023

End of rant.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

You should buy and XD. Or a Detonics....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just a suggestion. Have you tried replacing the mag springs or different mags? Sometimes mag springs can cure the problem right up. I use Wolff springs myself. Here's their web page. http://www.gunsprings.com/


----------



## Racerx (Nov 26, 2007)

Well I had 3 magazines, but didn't change the springs. That may have cured the stovepipe jamming, but I don't think it would have cured the failing to eject. Or the failing to fire.

It's gone now, I replaced it with a Detonics Combat Master Mk iv.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry U had those issues.


----------



## Racerx (Nov 26, 2007)

Eh no need to be sorry, you didn't make the gun, did you?  I guess I should've just believed what I read and not wasted ammo on that thing. No biggie, they gave me a full credit towards my new 1911 anyways.


----------

